

Microsoft announces OWA for Android, Coursera's app coming this Friday - sgy


======
sidcool
Source?

~~~
sgy
Outlook Web App: [http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/31/microsoft-announces-
outloo...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/31/microsoft-announces-outlook-web-
app-for-android/)

Coursera: I'm a beta tester

